# in JSP: "Drucken"- Button



## MQue (22. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine jsp auf der sich ein Button "Drucken" befindet. wie kann man realisieren, dass man die aktuelle jsp- Seite druckt.
Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## homer65 (22. Jul 2009)

Das Drucken erledigt in der Regel der Browser und nicht die jsp Anwendung.


----------



## MiDniGG (22. Jul 2009)

Machs doch einfach über JavaScript...

```
<form>
<input type="button" value="Drucken" onClick="javascript:window.print()">
</form>
```
Oder steh ich grad auf m Schlauch?


----------

